# any suggestions?



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:26tx9iz1]IMAG0987.jpg[/attachment:26tx9iz1]Anyone have any suggestions on what else I can put in or do to make this cage more hog friendly?? The only thing u can't see is the igloo with a yellow felt hat inside.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

You might want to replace the wheel, as Silent Spinners have proven to be really dangerous and usually do more harm than good. The seam in the middle has been known to rip toenails off ):
The only good wheel commercially available is the Comfort Wheel, though it is said that it can be noisy. Many people also use the Flying Saucer wheel with success. Apart from the wheel being a Silent Spinner, it also is really too small for a hedgehog - you'll need the biggest size available, which is probably around 10-12 inches in diameter. 
Using fabric liners is also an excellent thing to look into, and many say that they are the best in choice of bedding. 
I'm sure there are some things that I missed/left out but others will pitch in too 
Your little one is adorable, by the way!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The first thing I noticed is you have a silent spinner wheel, they can be very dangerous to hedgies. Silent spinners have small slits in the center where the two coloured parts meet and hedgies can get their nails or even their toes stuck in them. The wheel also looks quite small, what size is it?


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

I'm getting a new wheel tomorrow. I didn't realize how fast she would grow and has grown out of this one already! I'm switching to a liner soon too.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:3gawywke]IMAG1034.jpg[/attachment:3gawywke]This is the wheel I just got  is this the right one?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lindsaymarie40 said:


> [attachment=0:2neuvlee]IMAG1034.jpg[/attachment:2neuvlee]This is the wheel I just got  is this the right one?


That wheel is the right size.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome  thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just be prepared for noise.  Larry's CBW is honestly the best wheel on the market, but you have to order online.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I have two comfort wheels for my girls. They can be a little noisy but it is manageable. I have a small piece of fleece on tied to the back of the wheel in between the nut looking part and the actual wheel. I also use a little oil (olive cause I have it) and put about a drop or two down the shaft to stop the squeak. It helps a lot. Now I just have a little bit of a rattle and the pitter patter of little feet.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

also the water bottle. should get a heavy ceramic dish if possible.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

The other thing I see is the potty box. It looks small in the picture. I would either get a bigger one or get an aluminum tray (the ones they sell to bake in). The tray will fit right under the wheel so that while your hedgie is running and relieving itself it will go into the right place. This helps with potty training a lot. Use paper pellets for the litter and if your hedgie is not potty trained use critter litter instead.


----------

